# My P series collection



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

Having trouble loading pics. Says file is too large. It is just one pic for pitty sake. Any suggestions for an old fart?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What photo medium do you use? I used to use photobucket, but they suck now, so I went to imgur...way better.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I will check imgur out. I am just trying to post pics from my files on my desk top.


----------

